

Show HN: Logo tip - I used unicode characters for our logo. - ayusaf

Hi, I'm learning to keep things simple.<p>I'm on startup no. 2 and have just put up a sign-up and twitter page.  For the twitter page I needed a profile pic or logo of some sort so I've hacked together a little logo using unicode characters.  Have a look: https://twitter.com/#!/TheSuperOwl<p>I think it looks quite cute, it's a temporary thing until we get a designer on board.  The 2 founders are not designers (product person &#38; developer) so we don't want this to hold us back with getting things going.<p>It's quite fun - I think we can play around with the unicode characters in the meantime. For example when our little Super Owl was first born his wings were down and now that it's been some time since he hatched his wings are lifted up.<p>I know this all probably sounds a bit trivial and silly in the grand scheme of things - but I thought I would share my wee unicode / logo hack with you.  Maybe it's useful?
======
tptacek
Another great cheat: the AIGA pictogram symbols, which you can download for
free with the Google search [aiga pictogram EPS].

~~~
ayusaf
oooh, nice I like that tip.

